# Identification please



## XHisle (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone identify this 9 year old?


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Its a S. Rhom.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> Its a S. Rhom.


a very nice one

XHisle did u grow htis one fomr a baby?


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me. from where who knows. peru? so i guess you could call it black or white cuz many piranha's could fit that discription " black or white" including rhoms


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

AS said rhom to me too!


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a xingu rhom but im just guessin from pictures i saw.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

RHOM.... GUYANA MAYBE?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> RHOM.... *GUYANA* MAYBE?


where u guys getting this from?


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

rocker said:


> RHOM.... *GUYANA* MAYBE?


where u guys getting this from?
[/quote]
IMO... THE GOLD PLATED GILLS.. I DON'T SEE MUCH ON ANY OTHER RHOMSS.. JUST A WILD GUESS THOUGH.


----------



## XHisle (Aug 25, 2006)

Grown him since he was the size of a dime. 120 Gallon aquarium, fake plants, he has had many visitors, not many left alive. I tried a red belly a few years back that was the same size as him at the time, no luck either. He appears to maybe be a mix between a Rhombeus and something else?


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

I DON'T THINK RHOMS CAN BE MIXED..
ALSO THEY CAN NOT HAVE TANKMATES.. THATS FOR A FACT...
ANYWAYS... WELCOME TO PIRANHA-FURY.....


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Nice!! How big is he now?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome to PFury.
Nice looking S. rhombeus.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

ohh where im gettin xingu from. just lookin at picture that ppl say xingu rhom and stuff nismo's rhom the one that he is sellin looks like this one so i just guess it was a xingu rhom. but note i did say guess from pictures i saw.


----------



## XHisle (Aug 25, 2006)

He is approxiamtley 9", and has a temper.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

u raised from him that small to this?

i think ur the only member to do this


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

bubbs raised his baby rhom to a adult size too he has pictures to prove it.


----------



## XHisle (Aug 25, 2006)

The secret is that he has only known a 120 gallon aquarium, imagine how he looked in it years ago, and he likes bluegill and sunfish as well, he seems to just destroy feeder goldfish and not eat them. He likes raw shrimp as well.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

As I've said many times, you are only guessing on locality when it comes to S. rhombeus.

For example; check out the Northern Brazil, S. rhombeus. There 2 fish are the same fish. Pulled out of water and later put in the aquarium.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow ive never seen that before.

i dont think others have too.

time to share

hope u dont mind frank, not much ppl tune into here much
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=130605


----------



## XHisle (Aug 25, 2006)

When it comes to location or river of origin, does that have anything to do with aggessiveness, or all Rhoms are agressive?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> XHisle Posted Today, 04:36 PM
> When it comes to location or river of origin, does that have anything to do with aggessiveness, or all Rhoms are agressive?


No. It mostly centers on the type of conditioning (ie; area where fish are cleaned regularly by fishermen). Abnormal bloody areas.


----------



## XHisle (Aug 25, 2006)

What does it mean if the eye is not totally red, as I have seen in other pics. Appears that a Serr. Rhom has a completely red eye . . .


----------

